# المهندس الصناعي عبدالله وليد الشاعر الى رحمة الله



## حسن عمر (13 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يوم الإثنين الماضي انتقل الى رحمة الله اخي وصديقي المهندس عبدالله وليد الشاعر عن عمر يناهز 27 سنة 
صديق الدراسة 
صاحب القلب الأبيض والأبتسامة المشرقة وكان مثالا للأخلاق السامية محافظا على صلاته وبارا بوالديه 
اسأل الله الرحمن الرحيم ان يتغمده بواسع رحمته التي وسعت كل شئ . وان يغفر له ذنبه كله دقه وجله أوله وأخره علانيته وسره وان يرزقه الله الفردوس الاعلى في الجنه
اللهم نقه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس واجعل اللهم قبره روضة من رياض الجنه 
اللهم جازه بالحسنات احسانا وبالسيئات عفوا وغفرانا
اللهم الهم اهله الصبر والسلوان 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اسألكم بالله الدعاء له
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## dot4 (14 مايو 2009)

اسأل الله ان يرحمه ويرحم جميع المسامين وان يغفر الله له ولجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (14 مايو 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
احسن الله عزاءكم اخي عمر
ونسال الله للفقيد الرحمة والمغفرة
وان يبدله منزلا خيرا من منزله
انه سميع مجيب


----------



## starmoooon (14 مايو 2009)

البقاء لله

يارب ارحمه واغفر له جميع ذنوبه واسكنه جنة الفردوس ان شاء الله


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## عبود العنكبوت (16 مايو 2009)

الله يرحمه و يغمد روحه الجنة

طب هو انتا ممكن تقولي هو كان خريج اي جامعة؟

و كان ساكن فين؟

لانو كأني انا الاسم هادا مر عليا اثناء دراستي


----------



## ffff (17 مايو 2009)

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون*

الله يرحمك ياعبدالله الشاعر ويغفر ذنوبك ويكفر عن سيئاتك ويجعل دار الفردوس هي دارك

اسأل الله الرحمن الرحيم ان يتغمده بواسع رحمته

المرحوم كان من أعز اصدقائي في حياتي الدراسة في جامعة مصر للعلوم والتكنولوجيا

واتذكر انه اول شخص قابلته في اول يوم دراسي لي في الجامعة

واعرف ايضا صاحب هذا الموضوع حسن بادكوك وتعرفت عليه عن طريق المرحوم عبدالله

انا فؤاد القديمي - كنت قسم العمارة - اعتقد انك تذكرتني ياحسن

اخر مرة قابلتك كان في الجامعة في عام 2006 ايام التخرج.

على العموم هذا ايميلي للتواصل ياحسن



اتمنى لو كانت مقابلتنا في ظروف افضل ولكن قدر الله ماشاء فعل............




اخوك / فؤاد القديمي

يمنع تداول العناوين في المشاركات


----------



## عبود العنكبوت (17 مايو 2009)

للأسف هو الشخص اللي انا بعرفو

الله يرحمه كان جاري لفترة من الزمان في 6 اكتوبر و زميلي في الدراسة و كان نعم الجار و الزميل

الله يعين اهله على الواقعة و يصبرهم على اللي جرى


----------



## طالب هندسة معمارية (17 مايو 2009)

الله يرحمك يا ابو وليد ويغفرلك ذنوبك ويجعل مثواك الجنه
كان بالنسبة لي الاخ اللي لم تلده امي عشنا وانا وياه في بيت واحد ايام الدراسة في مصر 
وما كنا نفترق عن بعض الا وقت النوم والله انه الدموع تطلع اسرع من الكلمات 
الله يرحمك ويرحم ايامنا معاك ​


----------



## Eng.islam gammall (19 مايو 2009)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله امين


----------



## حسن عمر (21 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم لك الحمد انت نور السموات والأرض ولك الحمد انت ملك السموات والأرض ولك الحمد انت رب السموات والأرض , اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى ولك الحمد اذا رضيت ولك الحمد بعد الرضى ,,سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقك ورضاء نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك ,,ياربنا..... ياإلهنا........ ياخلقنا....................ياواسع المغفرة ياجواد ياكريم ........يامن كتب على نفسه الرحمه........يامن وسعت رحمته كل شئ........يامن قلت نبئ عبادي اني انا الغفور الرحيم..............أسألك بإسمك الأعظم الذي اذا دعيت به اجبت واذا سؤلت به اعطيت ياأرحم الراحمين ياأرحم الراحمين ياأرحم الراحمين أسألك بعزتك وجلالك وعظيم سلطانك أن تغفر لأخي وصديقي عبدالله وليد الشاعر. وتجعل مثواه الفردوس الأعلى في الجنة ,اللهم اغفر له ذنبه كله دقه وجله أوله وأخره سره وعلانيته.........اللهم نقه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس اللهم اغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ....اللهم باعد بينه وبين خطاياه كما بعدت بين المشرق والمغرب......اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة وثبته عند السؤال ......اللهم اجعل خير أيامه يوم أن يلقاك ... يارجائنا يارحمن يارحيم ياعزيز ياحكيم ياسميع ياعليم ياعزيز ياغفور يارب العلمين . انك عفو تحب العفو فعفو عنه وارزقه اللهم الفردوس الاعلى في جناتك جنات النعيم. اللهم اجعله من أصحاب اليمين . اللهم صلى وسلم على نبينا محمد في الأولين اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد في الأخرين . اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد في الملأ الأعلى الى يوم الدين وسلام على المرسلين و أخر دعوانا أن الحمدلله رب العالمين

رحمة الله عليك ياأبو وليد واسأل الله العظيم الكريم أن يجمعني بك في جنات النعيم 
واسأل الله ان يلهم اهلك الصبر والسلوان وأن يأجرهم الله في مصيبتهم
أخي المهندس عبدالله كان زميلي في مرحلة الدراسة الجامعية. وكان يجمعني به ولي الشرف مشروع التخرج سنة 2006 وكان رحمة الله عليه نعم الرجل والأخلاق والأدب دائم الأبتسامة .....رجل فالرخاء والشدة محافظا على صلاته محبا لأهله وبلده كريما بطبعه يحب لأخيه أكثر مما يحب لنفسه طيب حنون محترم أصيل .....
أرجو من الجميع الدعاء له


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اللهم أرحمه رحمة واسعة وأبدل سيئاته حسنات
وأبدله دارآ خير من داره ...........
وأرزق أهله الصبر والسلوان.......... آمييييييييييييييييين


----------



## ابراهيم الكابساوى (10 يونيو 2009)

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون*

رحم الله فقيد الشباب 
ونسال الله العلى العظيم ان يتغمد الفقيد برحمته وان يؤانس وحشته وان يبدله داراً خيراً من داره واهلاً خيراً من اهله وان يرزقنا جميعا حسن الخانمة.
امين........................


----------



## eng.sami (11 يونيو 2009)

اللهم اغفر له ذنبه. وادخله فى رحمتك.


----------



## engineer ie (8 نوفمبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
تغمده الله برحمته
نسالكم الدعاء له


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (14 نوفمبر 2009)

رحمه الله و أسكنه فسيح جناته- انا لله و انا اليه راجعون


----------



## صناعي1 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

رحمه الله، سيتم غلق الموضوع لقدم الخبر


----------

